# Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 :- Need Help



## Charley (Feb 26, 2011)

1. I need ringtones for sms and calls. Where can I download them and how to install them ?

2. How long does the battery last on a single charge ? For me the battery is finishing quickly. 

3. How to zoom[camera] manually ?

4. Is Android 2.2 upgradeable ? If yes,  how to upgrade ?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 26, 2011)

1. Copy the music files into your phone & use them. If you want good ringtones, get it from a site like zedge.com

2. How much is your battery lasting ?

3. Using the vol. +/- keys should work

4. Currently not upgradeable for this model.


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2011)

1. Music files and other sms ringtones from other mobiles transferred to Samsung get saved as phone ringtones only and not notification ringtones. So I cannot use them as sms [notification ringtone]

2. 1 day, not regular use[camera/video,etc].

3. How to download & install android apps from android.com[Market] thru the PC ?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 26, 2011)

1. I have no idea about this. Let others say about it.

2. Should last more than a day. Disable any unnecessary services (Wifi, 3G, bluetooth) & unnecessary apps. through the task manager.

3. Sign in to the market from your phone once using your Google account. Then connect your phone to the internet using Wifi.  Sign in to the same Google account on the Market website on your PC. Click install on the app you want to install.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 26, 2011)

You can't zoom the camera when picture is set to max.


----------



## Charley (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Kindly let me know which directory I should place a pdf file in the phone ?

2. Should I do it through Kies or directly ? Please tell me how to do it ??

3. How can I get new notification/sms ringtones [message]


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2011)

When you plug your Ace through usb select device storage.Then you can use it like a pendrive.

Don't know about ringtones.


----------

